# Cannon Saturday 3/7



## xwhaler (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone gonna be there? Cannonball, Puckit, JDMRoma, dlague...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 2, 2015)

Planning on it.  The wife and kids will be there with me.  My wife and I will likely take turns skiing Tuckerbrook with our littlest guy.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2015)

Most likely I'll be there


----------



## petergriffen (Mar 2, 2015)

How old is the young one?



Savemeasammy said:


> Planning on it.  The wife and kids will be there with me.  My wife and I will likely take turns skiing Tuckerbrook with our littlest guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 2, 2015)

Planning a BC day for 3/7. But that's always weather and conditions dependent. Cannon would be the alternative. Maybe both!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 2, 2015)

There's a chance that I might be up there.  High School Championships this weekend at Cannon and while the boy is done several friends will be up there and I might venture north too.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Puck it (Mar 2, 2015)

I might be in.  I will know better near the endo fo the week.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 2, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> How old is the young one?



5.  We also have a 7 year old who will ski with whichever of us isn't skiing with our 5 year old.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Anyone gonna be there? Cannonball, Puckit, JDMRoma, dlague...



Jay Peak on Saturday and Burke on Sunday.  Where is the season going - feel like I am running out of time with too many hard dates to specific ski areas.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone have any discount strategies for Cannon to pass along for this Saturday? I'm all set using a Fox44 card but have a buddy with me trying to save him a few $ off the standard $74


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Anyone have any discount strategies for Cannon to pass along for this Saturday? I'm all set using a Fox44 card but have a buddy with me trying to save him a few $ off the standard $74



If I'm going I can get you $15 off with my Superpass.  Still not sure if I'm going though.  JDRoma has that pass also.  Otherwise, Sport Thoma in Lincoln sells discount tix for I think $60. FYI: Sport Thoma is at exit 33 (head north off the exit), they closed their other shop that used to be on Main St.  They open at 8am so it's hard to get the discount and still catch 1st tram.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 4, 2015)

Sport Thoma would be a good play. Thanks!
Our plan is 1st tram so I'll see if my friend even cares about the $14 savings and decide that AM accordingly.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Sport Thoma would be a good play. Thanks!
> Our plan is 1st tram so I'll see if my friend even cares about the $14 savings and decide that AM accordingly.



Also, just so you know. The Sport Thoma Cannon tix are a voucher.  So you still have to go to the ticket window at Cannon (you can do this at the tram).  

For BW and other mtns the Sport Thoma tix are actual tickets that you can head right to the lift with. They get activated on the first scan.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 6, 2015)

Sport Thoma is only $10 off so I sorta talked my friend into not getting off the highway. 
We'll be there for 1st tram in the AM so if we see one of you guys I may ask and see if you can flash your badge for my buddy Colin.
Looking fwd to what should be a nice Cannon day tomorrow!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

Not as motivated as Whaler.  I'll be booting up in Peabody lodge around 9.  

Y'all have my cell


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 6, 2015)

DHS, since you were asking previously, Tramline looked very skiable today (although I didn't do it).  There isn't really any fresh left on it but coverage is good and the snow is very edgeable.  Reminds me of hitting chutes out west on no-pow days.  If you are just looking to cross it off your list you could do worse than right now.

On-map and off-map trees were pretty damn sweet.  Given the temp swings recently I was worried about crust or worse.  Instead it was soft and occasionally untouched.  

prophet0426 finding some air under his skis in the woods


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah, mainly a list crossing.  I'll be hitting it for sure.   I'd like to ski Gunsight and bunny direct of those are in and looking good as well.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 6, 2015)

^BD was fantastic today


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

No idea where it is.  You cannon people just talk about it often.  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Mar 6, 2015)

I am out for tomorrow. May go Sunday.  Could be crowded tomorrowm with the race.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll be there with a few friends, and skiing with DHS for as long as I can keep up.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 6, 2015)

Do any of you know what trail the race is on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 6, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Do any of you know what trail the race is on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Snow Report says Missing Link, Middle Ravine, and Turnpike for the race and being closed to public. Fine by me because I dont normally lap the Peabody chair there anyhow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

That's great.  As long as it doesn't involve Zoomer or Cannonball X I'm happy


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 7, 2015)

How is the skiing at mittersill?  I think my 7 year old would have fun with some of the terrain over there.  The liftline is a bit like rerun at Burke, and he loved that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

